# Cool DIY truing stand



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thought Id share this as it is a bit more involved than some DIY stands and pretty proud of how its coming along. Taught myself a new skill. Always brazed steel, easy enough. Aluminum is another story. Tried a couple times a while back with horrible failure, this time I was determined to figure it out. And figure it out I did. All cause I am going to start buying everything to build a set of wheels for the first time. Rims, spokes/nipples, hubs. And cause it would have made life easier truing my rear wheel after yesturdays crash.

Starter sketches:



Materials



Starting mock up of cut and set parts. Used screws/nuts on main part of base to start and screwed to bench so I could mock up the rest of the base.



Now the fun, Brazing. First I started with my Oxy/MAP brazing torch set up.....TOO HOT TOO FAST. Made a mess, wasted a whole rod by the time I was done fixing it and still looks like CRAP but its plenty strong:



And then the other side, which looks so much better now that I got the technique down:



top of stand mock up, I came up with dual sliders. Designed to accept all the way up to 190mm hubs with little extra (my next bike WILL BE fat bike once i rebuild savings again for one). And this way wheel is always centered. Clearance SHOULD allow for largest current fatbike rim with tire and hopefully largest 29er+ set up. Allowed 2" extra vertical clearance beyond my 29er with 2.35 tire.

Not fully decided on set up for truing side and round im going to use yet. thinking dial indicator set up (just no indicators in the mounts for the time being) as coming in from sides of stand will make working around tires easier. And basic hinged plate with screw knob with plastic strip for roundness. Sliders are held in place with screw knob (well m5 bolts atm). Allows me to lock sliders in place and will dial/mark sliders for each hub size for quick set up.

Materials:

Had on hand: tools obviously and brazing supplies (though I need more brazing rod now). m5 rivet nuts (make life so much easier) and all the random bolts/nuts etc left over from other projects over the years. I NEVER throw out extra metric hardware lol.

Purchased so far:

$40 worth of aluminum stock from Home Depot (lack of options here)

1/2' C channel 8ft (only length they had)
3/4' square tubing 4ft
1" L beam 4ft ($20 in itself....)

To purchase:

Whatever I need based on what I decide to do for indicator set up. maybe another piece of aluminum based on what I need.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aight heres update:





Waiting on dial indicator bases to arrive, got the swivel type ones, get some plastic rod from work for pins.

Didnt take into account thickness of dropouts etc, clamping down QRs at all is a pain (gotta screw all the way in) so Ill pick up a piece of 1/4 aluminum stock from work and braze into existing plate to take care of that issue. Some of the joints dont look all that clean, would forget when brazing multiple spots in an area that braze is very liquid and of course follows gravity. But for first time brazing aluminum joints are solid, many came out very clean others could use a dremel touch.

Last pic is with my 29er front wheel with 2.35 bontrager XR2, and I have a TON of space so I know Ill have clearance to true fatty wheels with tires mounted.

Later when recoup from this and buying everything for building new wheelset Ill add on another indicator arm and get a Dial indicator for truing rotors.

Total cost: $68

Learned to braze!

Had Fun!!! Love little fab projects like this, been a while since i had a reason to do one.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice work! How secure is the wheel held? It looks like those adjustable arms have some play in their mounts?

How do you plan on mounting the dial indicator?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

For those that don't have access to a welder, I made this for about $20 at Home Depot.

EDIT: Ugh, I CANNOT get a vertical picture to upload with the proper orientation! :madman: lol

I've built 11 wheels with it (including 2 this weekend) :thumbsup:









Some more pics of it, my DIY dishing tool and my other basic tools...


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Its actually rather secure when screws on each end are tightened down, that's their purpose is to take out the play in the sliders.

No dial indicators except when I add on the part for truing brake rotors, that one will have dial indicator.

I thought about the "erector set" style but wanted a "project" that I could learn a new skill. And being able to braze other metals but not aluminum was bothering me lol. Love the simplicity and functionality though.

Brazing doesn't require a welder. It requires a propane or MAP torch ($8 for a small tank and $15 for the torch head) and a pack of aluminum brazing rod. Does take more time and hassle being have to cut to length, scrub areas to be brazed then learn technique (u can watch and read all u want, execution still takes practice)
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> I thought about the "erector set" style but wanted a "project" that I could learn a new skill. And being able to braze other metals but not aluminum was bothering me lol. Love the simplicity and functionality though.


New skills are always appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I still gotta put together the other building tools this week, hubs will be here tomorrow, same with indicator bases, rims are coming from UK (Spank Oozy Trails in blue) so not sure figure sometime next week since Home Land Security always seems to put my stuff in with the stuff they do random searchs on. Well not always, just ALWAYS on something in anxiously waiting for lol.

Like ur dishing tool (just noticed that) gotta wip one up. Got some stiff, higher density boxes at work that should be perfect.
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

tigris99 said:


> Like ur dishing tool (just noticed that) gotta wip one up. Got some stiff, higher density boxes at work that should be perfect.
> Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


I've often debated buying/building a 'proper' dish tool... But if it works, follow the K.I.S.S. principle right?

Biggest thing I've learned... wheel building is an art. Not a science.

Make sure you own a good quality spoke wrench (not a multi-wrench... buy one that is dedicated to your nipple size. My Park Tool 'black' wrench works perfect for the brass nipples that come with Sapim spokes).

Also, there are a couple different brands to choose from, but having a quality nipple driver is a worth while investment.

I picked this Park Tool nipple driver up when it was on sale for $16.

Park Tool Nipple Driver 15mm / 17mm / 19mm w 3/8" Driver, Wheel Building Tools

My final suggestion:

Buy a cheap 'pick tool set' (like this one at Harbor Freight: 4 Piece Pick and Hook Set, Home Depot and Lowes sell similar)

Use the 'straight' pick tool as your guide for the nipple (when your putting the nipple into the hole in the rim). You press the nipple onto the 'tapered' end of the straight pick tool and it'll hold it long enough for you to guide the nipple into place. The other pick tools are helpful when you rush and accidentally drop the nipple inside the rim.

Trust me. Don't rush. Use the straight pick tool as mentioned. It SUCKS (mega PITA) to fish a nipple out of a rim!


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, don't forget to dip the threaded ends of the spokes in Phil's Tenacious oil... Just the last 3mm is all you need to get wet. Also helps to take a cotton q-tip, dipped in Phil's Tenacious oil, and go around the rim... lightly swap the nipple bed (where the spoke nipple sits inside the rim/spoke hole) with oil.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ya was just reading the musson wheel building guide. Since this wheelset is upgrade bike is still fully rideable and this is off season (crap load of snow) so I have plenty of time to take to build them.

Thnx for the info, be a BIG help!!!
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Roger Musson's PDF book is worth every penny


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

Product Review: Dura Fix makes Welding Repairs and Fixture Creation Easy | The CNC Report


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Aight indicator bases arrived. These are pretty slick!!! 1 knob tightens the whole arm into place and I got lucky on thread size, its m5 so I already have tap/insert kit so I can mount them to stand. 

Also got my piece of aluminum from work so ill get that fix for the axle mounting taken care off too.

Be too cold tonight to do it, not sure if ill get to it before the weekend.
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

AIght figured Id share,lol.

Got the indicator set up sorted and done. And can do 20"-29" (biggest and smallest bikes I have to check it) with room to spare. Working out better than I though it would.

Sorry bench is a DISASTER again lol. Is everytime I work on this thing.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

And DONE. Had a few changes I had to make to designs to make everything work properly but works BEAUTIFUL now.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice, you base your design on a TS-6?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Honestly I just looked at a ton of different pics on google and designed based off a mix and wanting to be able to work on any wheel i could possibly need to. And stable base so I didn't have to mount it to use it.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

One final update, my first wheel build is complete, stand works AWESOME!!!



but arm for radial truing I can see getting in the way with larger tires, but thats an easy fix with pins/clips instead of bolts holding it on.

ANd Hokie: my tool kit looks about like yours now, killed a $5 screw driver to make a spoke driver, I copied Rogers cardboard dish gauge pretty exact. Luckily I still had the box from my manitou forks, stiff ass cardboard, worked great and as long as I put it somewhere safe, itll last me a while. for the $0.00 it costs to make, IMO its the BEST bang for buck bike tool there is lol.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> And DONE. Had a few changes I had to make to designs to make everything work properly but works BEAUTIFUL now.


Awesome Job! Just found this thread :thumbsup:

Been drooling over Park Tool's truing stand.. $220 bucks = PAIN

Where did you find the indicator stands/arms?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking good!

My ghetto DIY stand is working just fine. To date I have built 13 wheels.

Right now, I have 1 wheel laced ready to be tensioned and trued, 4 rims at the house and 2 more coming (that I'm going to teach a buddy how to build his own wheels).

In 12 months (March '14 - March '15) I will have built 20 wheels on my DIY stand.

EDIT: I need to come up with a better way to do radial truing... Right now I set a beer can on my table and slide it forward until it contacts the rim :thumbsup:


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

^^LOL Awesome Hokie (beer can trick) !! I like it!
Your stand is my first "copy that" idea.. never welded alum so tigris got me thinking... "yeah, I could do that"...

I guess I'm waiting for a few 100 bucks to fall out of the sky so could be lazy and buy the new powder coated Blue Park stand they just came out with... prolly should just DIY one for my self as that ain't gonna happen. Wife and kids suck me dry...

Anyway, have a great weekend!
Burt


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

got the arms from amazon actually, $14 each. work great.

Love the beer can trick, lol, now thats thinking!!!

Finding now it has a couple design flaws. Radial truing arm I have to take off to use stand with tires mounted. No big deal, if I start building more wheels then ill take my time to make something that i dont have to take off and put on to use.

Other one is adjustable arms that support the wheels flex a bit. I expected some being i had limited options for supplies at the time. Nice thing about brazing, can undo/redo it differently so at some point ill make a change there to get rid of the little bit of flex thats there. Doesnt affect use as long as you dont yank the wheel when truing (gentle spin vs grab and spin).

Went over my old wheels on this, about to go through wheels on my sons 20" Cause I know they suck lol, rush job changing nipples (from steel to now ready alloy). Even Brand name kids bikes get cheaped out on new,lol.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ha!
Thanks for the update/info :thumbsup:


----------

